

Ask HN: Can Amazon go after my credit? - dyscrete

I've come across an issue ordering from Amazon. I initially bought a Playstation 3 from Amazon which suddenly broke hours after using it. So I went online to Amazon and I scheduled a free UPS pickup to get it replaced. When UPS arrived at my house the next day I told them that I had mistakenly thrown away the original box and I would not be returning my item. But it didn't end there. Today I woke up to a brand new package with a Playstation 3 and I haven't returned my old one! The Amazon page for replacement says credit card verification is required (which it wasn't) and my account has no payment credentials attached, I used gift cards. But according to Amazon - after 30 days they charge your credit card if the item is not returned.<p>So can Amazon legally bill me by mail or go after my credit for not returning these items even though they failed to take my credit card information?<p>Edit: I'm not trying to scam Amazon, I'm just curious why they would do something like this when there are millions of people out there that would take advantage of them.
======
dyscrete
Of course. I have no intentions of keeping a broken Playstation. It's just
baffling if Amazon actually does something about this. Are other people
exploiting this or does Amazon do something to people who do not have a credit
card on account?

I completely agree with your statement bawllz. This was just a question that
got me thinking.

------
bawllz
Do the right thing. Are they a massive company who wont notice a missing
playstation? Sure. Is it morally okay? Not in the slightest. You are
effectively stealing unless you send it in. You shouldn't take advantage of
good customer service.

------
nodata
You have two PlayStations and only paid for one. Amazon can recover that cost,
yes.

